# LEDs über Pc steuern



## Friedhofsjodla (1. August 2011)

*LEDs über Pc steuern*

Hallo zusammen
weiß irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit wie ich LEDs aus einem PC-Gehäuse über eine Software am PC steuern kann?
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, mit der man auch einstellen kann, in welcher Farbe das Licht sein soll und die nicht allzu teuer ist.
Lukas

PS: Weiß jemand noch die passenden mehrfarbigen LEDs?


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

Über den Druckerport, wenn du es mit VB, C++ oder so programmierst, gibt aber bestimmt noch eine andere Möglcihkeit.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber ich habe davon keine Ahnung so mit Programmieren oder so.
Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Drckerport.
Ich bin erst 15 und kenn mich noch nich so aus


----------



## Joel-92 (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist hier was für dich dabei: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/2408035/USB-Module


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung hab was ich da genau brauche


----------



## Joel-92 (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

Ich würde das ganze über eine eigene Elektronik steuern, also nicht per Software. 
Ist um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

OK, dass habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber hatte hlat jetzt noch ne andere Idee aber wenn das so kompliziert ist


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2011)

*AW: LEDs über Pc steuern*

Gibts auch mit Fernbedienung.


----------

